# Problème eepc 1001ha ubuntu 10.10



## Williamwe (15 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour tout le monde, je suis passé à ubuntu 10.10 avec mon eepc 1001ha, j'avou bien aimer cette vertion mais plus moyen d'avoir les bon racourcis clavier ( son, veille...), ni le micro comment faire ?


----------



## bompi (15 Janvier 2012)

C'est quel Mac, ça, un Eee PC ?


----------

